# Wie kann ich in  After Effects Logos aus Videos entfernen?



## schattenlied (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Anfängerfrage. Und zwar habe ich Videodateien mit
eingeblendetem Logo. Wie kann ich denn mit After Effects das Logo
entfernen? Ich wurde bereits aufgeklärt, dass es mit AE gut gehen soll.
Leider kenn ich mich in AE so gar nicht aus. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Das wäre sehr nett!

Schöne Grüsse,

schattenlied

P.S.: Wenn das hier schon oft behandelt wurde, tut mir das leid. Hab über
"Suchen" nix gefunden.


----------



## Santiago (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Zuerst einmal denk ich, dass es drauf ankommt, was für Ausgangsmaterial hast!

1. Möglichkeit
Hinter dem Logo ist auch was vom Film zu sehen:
Dann haben wir ein Problem! Es ist nicht möglich das Logo wegzubekommen, ausser mit einem "Verwischeffekt" wie man das oft bei "anonymen" Gesichtern im Fernsehn zu sehen ist. Oder man schneidet es einfach ganz heraus. Dann ist halt ein Loch zu sehn... :-(

2. Möglichkeit
Hinter dem Logo ist nichts, also ein einfärbiger Hintergrund. Dann ist es wiederum leicht das Logo völlig wegzubekommen.

Bei beiden Fällen würd ich mit Masken arbeiten. Einfach eine Maske ums Logo bauen und umkehren. Dann ist der Rest sichtbar.

Weiss nicht wie das in diesem Forum gehandelt wird, möcht aber auch noch auf die rechtliche Sache hinweisen :-(

Viel Glück, Santiago


----------



## Tim C. (16. Oktober 2003)

Zur ersten Möglichkeit, kannst du natürlich mit sehr sehr viel Zeit (und Kaffe), die Bereiche, die durch das Logo verdeckt sind, Frame für Frame von Hand "rekonstruieren"  

Wir sehen uns dann 2006


----------



## goela (16. Oktober 2003)

Übrigens für VirtualDub gibt es einen Filter der Logos aus einem Video "entfernt" (Verwischt o.ä.). Vielleicht solltest Du Dir es mal anschauen!


----------



## schattenlied (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten. Mit Virtual Dub und dem Filter hab ich's probiert.
War mit dem Ergebnis aber nicht so zufrieden. Leider liegt unter dem Logo
noch Videomaterial, also werde ich nicht an dem "Verwischeffekt" vorbeikommen.

Das mit den Masken funktioniert. So werde ich das nun machen. 
Also nochmal vielen Dank!

Gruss,

schattenlied


----------



## Erpel (16. Oktober 2003)

Was mich wirklich mal interessieren täte, ist warum man das Video hinter nem Logo wiederherstellen kann, welcher technische Trick steckt da drin?


----------

